
Ask HN: Did AWS give you access to EKS(ECS for Kubernetes)? - anubhavmishra
I am just wondering if people have access to the AWS EKS (Amazon Elastic Container Service for Kubernetes)? I signed up when it was announced and haven&#x27;t heard anything yet.<p>People that have access could you share your experience with it?
======
QuinnyPig
If they did, it's a veritable certainty that that fact would be under NDA.

